# Anableps = Questions



## 1337bOb (Aug 1, 2008)

I have this 20 gal lying around, and a job, thus I am looking to blow all my money. Could I put some of these freaky fishies in there? Are they too big? Any diet requierments? Do they breed readily?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to say that a 20 gal tank is not big enough, for these fish, but here is profile info on the fish

These fish get up to a maximum size of about 12 inches 
The males of this species have a gonopodium
The Four-Eyed Fish are brackish, enough salt should be added to simulate brackish water.
Hardness: 8 - 25° dGH
Ph: 7.0 - 8.5
Temp: 75 - 82° F (24 - 28° C)
The Four-Eyed Fish Anableps anableps are a livebearer and will breed easily if kept in a large tank with lots of surface area


----------



## 1337bOb (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

i have also heard that they need a beach to go up on every now and then


----------



## RAD-Bayviews (Aug 14, 2008)

anableps would like a bigger tank than a 20gal. and they do like so,ething to rest on like a piece of wood or something that they can rest on close to water level.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

What would work, would be a turle tank they are alot cheaper than fish tanks , but they can only be filled up half way. and they have an open on one of the side for HOB but you need to find one with a wide foot print. some like a 18 X 24 x 13 depth. Than you could just build a platform in the center out a peaces of slate.


----------

